# OCR et stylet pour iPad



## tsuka (7 Février 2014)

Je me permets d'ouvrir cette discussion car si j'en ai trouvé une sur les stylets je n'en ai pas trouvé une sur le couple OCR + stylet.
J'ai l'application WritePad. Même si ce n'est pas le top d'écrire avec un doigt je trouve qu'elle retranscrit bien (je l'utilise surtout en configuration anglais). Seulement mon problème est le suivant. Je ne peux qu'exporter en pdf ce qui me pose un problème pour modifier mes notes sur mac. Autrement dit je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser mes notes en les incorporant dans Pages ou word.
J'ai acheté l'iPen 2 (disponible en avril environ). J'espère que je pourrai l'utiliser avec WritePad, mais là encore j'aurais toujours le problème de l'enregistrement en pdf.
J'ai le fol espoir de transformer mon iPad en Note !!!.
Auriez vous des conseils ? des solutions ?
Merci de votre aide


----------

